# Engagement Bomb



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So Anjanettea decided I need to be hit with an Engagement Bomb! She did a great job! I have already smoked a couple of the babies, and she included some stuff Tiffany will love to smoke also 

Thanks again Sandi!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Congrats again!!! Enjoy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Another sweet hit!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit, and Congrats!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Frank-
There's still time to change your mind-
You know what happens once the honeymoon's over?????

No more cigars for you!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LkyLindy said:


> Frank-
> There's still time to change your mind-
> You know what happens once the honeymoon's over?????
> 
> No more cigars for you!!!


hehe..
congrats frank !


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Super Hit, Congrats and Good Luck.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations Frank!!! Nice hit Sandi.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats and nice hit.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Congrats again and enjoy them!!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice hit. Congrats.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice send out!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats! Great bomb!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit! And I have to disagree with LkyLindy, after my honeymoon my wife started smoking cigars.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on the engagement, enjoy the smokes.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Sandi!! That Padilla 2006 looks very tasty!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. and congrats again


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit and congrats!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

congrats on your engagement once again.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------

